# best age to breed betta fish



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

what is the best age to breed betta fish and why?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Depends the development rate, but typically four months is best. If bettas are too young they aren't ready yet, and if they are to old they may not have intrest.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

A younger male spawned to an older female will result in more male fry.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You will get different answers to this question.

IMO it depends on your goal. First I agree with Matt about size. MALES: Assuming they grew well/quickly - If you plan to breed back to parents, it would be best to breed as young as possible. Otherwise, I'd say after 5 moths because their behavior and genes are said to be more stable (common view in my country). 6-8 months is ideal.

Female: after 4 months. 6-8 moths ideal.


----------



## Sakejing (Oct 21, 2012)

so breeding them both at 6-8 months age is the best right?? okay ill do that thanks!!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I had a pair from a recent spawn I bred at 3.5 months of age with no issue, the fry are actually the healthiest I've had and growing the best I've had as well. Also have a 3yr old female that likes to drop eggs daily when she sees a young male. 

As mentioned, different answers from different breeders


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I guess myth will always be "myth". TBH I recently bred a 2 month old giant female with no issues. I'm not expecting fry to be giants though - I bred it to a regular PK. But I wouldn't recommend this to others. LOL


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

When they are active, strong, and horny. *wink*


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I had a pair of two year old fish (two years old from me purchasing them) spawn and give me around 20 completely healthy fry. 

I think as long as the pair are maintained well, and heavily conditioned in advance, there is no real 'best age' to breed. 

Some people will say younger is better, but I have not really seen any proof in my own fish room that older fish throw deformed fry. Some of my pairs are over a year in age, and they still show a *very* active interest in spawning. 

While I deal with wilds, I can't imagine splendens would be that far removed.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

A lot of these guys on AB claim early ages I can tell you for a fact most of these fish are about 5 or 6 months fully developed fins, a young fish will have very slim edges that are clear or some clue as to more growth ahead.
This is why when I buy from there I send a private message to the breeder asking for 2.5 month old so, even if he sends 3.5 in reality you are getting a better deal the young fish adapt far better to our water and may even live a while sure, I have a few that are over 4 months old from overseas but this is the exception not the rule.
My success with over seas bettas has increased drastically with my RO unit.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

LBF: very true. I have bred young to 1.5 yrs old - all without issues, all average 100-300 fry. As long as they are healthy and active OR as long as you can provide a breeding container suitable for them (in accordance to their health)

But I still say ideal is between 6-8, when they are in their prime

Darth: it's always a good idea to know how breeders keep their bettas. I seldom can keep bought bettas for too long. I notice most keep them in constant salted water while I don't. And though in the same city, our water differ. Sometimes I need to buy bottled water just to be safe.


----------

